# Aloha



## unity (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey there people, I'm Kym and I'm totally new
Im from scotland and I am currently studying kickboxing (brown belt) and I am a 1st dan in karate


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hello and happy posting


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## unity (Oct 17, 2006)

thnx guys


----------



## Kacey (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Drac (Oct 17, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Happy posting...


----------



## MJS (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  Good to know that you have these martial arts skills, especially with one of those jobs!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 17, 2006)

Kym, welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## unity (Oct 19, 2006)

feeling loved right now 
totally need skills in wot I do lol


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## unity (Oct 19, 2006)

thnx phooey.  love the avator.


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome Sir.
sean


----------



## g-bells (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome grasshopper


----------



## matt.m (Oct 26, 2006)

Whats up


----------



## exile (Oct 26, 2006)

Good to have you here, Kym.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, and happy posting!


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 26, 2006)

Great to have you aboard!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

